

YC Result Announcement is Today OMG Moment - sheikhimran1

I'm too tensed! After attending Startup School 2012, I believe this, YC is the perfect platform and stakes to get in are higher! :D<p>If I get in for the interview I am going to dance like crazy! Though the flight is 20 hours long from Pakistan but its worth it! :P<p>Best of Luck to everyone and Kudos! Remember, if you get rejected, just don't give up on your dreams.
======
veermishra0803
Same will be with me.. If i get in... I will dance like crazy.... and its a 22
hours flight from India.. But its worth it :P

~~~
sheikhimran1
Best of Luck!

------
Jordan_Panther
Has anyone heard anything yet?? I've been waiting like crazy, checking my
email every 5 mins.

------
sheikhimran1
Anyone gets to know about results getting announced, post here please. Thanks

